# CHE heater question



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, this might be a stupid question.  I have not gotten my hedgie yet. Im in the process of setting up the cage. Im going to use a Ceramic heat emitter. My question is---> do I leave it plugged in day and night? or just during the night when it is cooler? Can I plug it into a temperature regulator that turns it off when the temp is reached? Also, I have heard that hedgies cant drink tap water... is this true? If so, can I use filtered water from a brita water pitcher? Thank you.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't use a CHE, but I'm pretty sure the usual way is to plug it into a temperature regulator. I don't think you turn it off during the day, but I'm sure someone with one will advise you soon. 

Also, Pepper has been on tap water all his life... I've never heard they can't drink it. If that's true, I'd really be curious as to why! Maybe it depends on where you're from? I hope someone can clear that up.


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> I don't use a CHE, but I'm pretty sure the usual way is to plug it into a temperature regulator. I don't think you turn it off during the day, but I'm sure someone with one will advise you soon.
> 
> Also, Pepper has been on tap water all his life... I've never heard they can't drink it. If that's true, I'd really be curious as to why! Maybe it depends on where you're from? I hope someone can clear that up.


 It was on you tube, people were attacking this girl for doing everything wrong. And tap water was mentioned to be bad because of chemicals in it... :roll: wonder how the wild ones survive drinking that nasty river water...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You HAVE to have a thermostat for your CHE set up, or the cage will overheat.

Most people keep their heaters on 24/7.


I don't have one yet, but that is the information I have gathered so far via this forum


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> You HAVE to have a thermostat for your CHE set up, or the cage will overheat.
> 
> Most people keep their heaters on 24/7.
> 
> I don't have one yet, but that is the information I have gathered so far via this forum


 Thank you very much, I have been doing my research for a while. I get him this weekend, I want everything to be correct


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Brillosmom said:


> Thank you very much, I have been doing my research for a while. I get him this weekend, I want everything to be correct


You are going to be a good hedgie mama ^-^
I am currently in the process of buying all the necessary equipment for my CHE set-up
It's taking quite a while because I was originally going to get a space heater, and then I realized that that would up my electricity bill a lot, so I have started saving up for the CHE set-up...
I don't want to chip into my emergency hedgie vet bill fund, so I'll probably get the set-up just before it starts getting too chilly over here.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

A digital thermostat is definitely a must! 
Here is a thread I started awhile ago and it has info about which water you could use: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4967


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> that that would up my electricity bill a lot, so I have started saving up for the CHE set-up...
> I don't want to chip into my emergency hedgie vet bill fund, so I'll probably get the set-up just before it starts getting too chilly over here.


I suggest getting one soon. Unless Montreal is a lot warmer than here, I've had the hedgie room heater on numerous nights already. Most years, I am using the heater a few times a week by mid August.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I suggest getting one soon. Unless Montreal is a lot warmer than here, I've had the hedgie room heater on numerous nights already. Most years, I am using the heater a few times a week by mid August.


It's actually been uncharacteristically hot over here (it's been around 30 degrees during the day :S), but you're right, I really need to get a move on with the CHE set up!
I actually ordered the bulb the other day (being shipped tomorrow)
Now I need to purchase the light fixture and the thermostat, which I am doing tonight!
I'll be a bit short on cash this month, but I wasn't planning on spending it on anything anyway (with school starting, the only thing I spend money on is coffee :lol


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Brillosmom said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much, I have been doing my research for a while. I get him this weekend, I want everything to be correct
> ...


Thank you  I have to buy everything this week. I go to get him this saturday  So excited!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest getting one soon. Unless Montreal is a lot warmer than here, I've had the hedgie room heater on numerous nights already. Most years, I am using the heater a few times a week by mid August.
> ...


We are starting into a heat wave here too but last week I had the heater on almost every night


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> We are starting into a heat wave here too but last week I had the heater on almost every night


It was getting a little chillier here too, but not enough (inside) to have to do much in terms of heating. I live in an apartment with central heating, and they turn it on/off depending on how cold the day is... so it hasn't been a problem.

My apartment at the moment gets quite hot actually, but I have a feeling that the new place will be a bit chillier.


----------

